

Programming for children - cmullaparthi

My daughter who is in primary school has an assignment to write a program to calculate the dates of Easter for any given year. A programming language to use has not been specified. What language should I teach her to use? She's got three weeks.<p>As a bonus, it will be extremely cool if it is something which she can take into school on a USB stick and actually run a demo without having to install anything on the school machines. All her school machines are Windows machines.
======
hector_ka
You could use Visual Studio Express 2010 which is free
<http://www.microsoft.com/express/Downloads/> Create an executable Run it from
stick. You could create a really short command line program with no OOP
concepts so it is going to be easy for your doughter.

~~~
cmullaparthi
Thanks for the suggestion. I'll take a look.

------
HardyLeung
Why not plain old Javascript?

~~~
cmullaparthi
Yes, I hadn't thought of that! Thanks for the suggestion.

